# Day 3,4&5 with the N. Carolina boys; Seadrift, TX.



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Day 3
With temps warming up and the tide dropping fishing is getting back to what we have been use to here on the Middle Coast. Walking knee to thigh deep grass beds throwing Down South Lures soft plastics, we saw limits of trout and reds today. These N. Carolina boys decided they wanted to let everything go today, thanks gentlemen!
Duck hunting this morning was about the same, lots of traffic but nothing wanting to work. Then a group of 20+ teal came in and 11 dropped! Awesome stuff, looking forward to the next two days.

Day 4
With a stiffer North wind, we decided to hunt all day instead of fish in the afternoon. Birds flew good until about 10am, then it was singles and pairs with the occasional flock of teal buzzing through. We ended the hunt at 2pm with 22 birds. Some of the birds are not in the photo because they are rolled up heading to the taxidermist.

Day 5
Day #5, the best for last! Well fishing anyways, our duck hunting started off with a bang, with 14 in the bag by 8am, but then a boat ran ducks from 8:30 until 2pm. We quit when all 4,000 birds left the marsh. 
We jumped out of the boat armed with DSL Srawberry Wine, Pumpkinseed, and Dirty Tequila. Walking drains and sand flats we were able to sight cast upwards of 35 redfish and caught a good handful of trout mixed in. 
Fishing remains strong, and there will be some trophy trout caught soon, don't miss your chance to battle a fish of a lifetime!


----------

